# Angler's Sports Center



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Is it just me or did anyone else notice that the staff at Angler's Sports Center near SPSP are kind of rude. One time they sold me spoiled Alewives, I could easily poke my finger into the flesh and they smelled bad. About 2 weeks ago one of them hung up on me on the phone. When I asked one of them about whats happening at SPSP they lied to me because I know what fish are available what seasons. My fishing partner has the same opinion. And their general attitude is kind of cold. Has anyone else had similar experiences?


----------



## rarod58 (Jun 24, 2010)

Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> Is it just me or did anyone else notice that the staff at Angler's Sports Center near SPSP are kind of rude. One time they sold me spoiled Alewives, I could easily poke my finger into the flesh and they smelled bad. About 2 weeks ago one of them hung up on me on the phone. When I asked one of them about whats happening at SPSP they lied to me because I know what fish are available what seasons. My fishing partner has the same opinion. And their general attitude is kind of cold. Has anyone else had similar experiences?


Picked up some bait last weekend and ran into the same issue...maybe the hot days bring hot heads? No lies, no bad bait but a tad rude...must've been me


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> About 2 weeks ago one of them hung up on me on the phone. When I asked one of them about whats happening at SPSP they lied to me because I know what fish are available what seasons. My fishing partner has the same opinion. And their general attitude is kind of cold.


I wouldn't be warm and fuzzy w/someone calling for a fishing report, who may then be argumentative, and who may get their bait elsewhere. If you know what fish were available that time of year why did you ask...and how did you ask? Just wonderin'...

Anglers is MUCH better than years past.The Owner has been on Forums thanking everyone for constructive feedback to make the shopping experience better but it IS a high volume shop, last week temps were in the upper 90's and it's a trying time for shop keeper, fresh bait and angler alike. 

There is no such thing as a skunk-report from a tackle shop...there's ALWAYS something biting.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

I asked to find out if the bite was good lately not to find out what was biting and it wouldn't hurt to give your customers some info, I asked in a polite manner too. But the spoiled alewives incident was unacceptable.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

1 said it many times in the past those are some rude folks that is one place I don't shop, if I by chance I need something I would paid the toll and drove over the bridge and back 
For information the gas station beside Wawa sells bloodworms and other baite also the 7 Eleven across the street 
Years ago they were having a hard time and they were rumors they might be going out of business but it seems they revamp themselves but it seems the rudness continues 
My thing I will not spend my money at a place to be dis-respected ,bottom line,baite & sinker we don't have to shop there:fishing:


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

I actually had great service when I stopped in there this past spring. They had some grass shrimp that we were buying for our perch trip. The young lady that was working that day told us that the shrimp were dead and she GAVE them to us free. Mike from Mike's Bait arrived with fresh bait and we purchased another box just as we were leaving. The service at any shop or store can very by day or by the minute. Guess the times were just right for me.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Rude all the time*

they have been that way for along time now.Dont know why also maybe because we go there.I for one dont any more.I will drive out of my way before i go there.Also the tackle box in St.Marys has gotten that way sense Ricks has closed.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

You can't get any fresher than that Tommy is if you netted them yourself...Yea talk about great timing!

If anyone has gripes about Anglers, tell the Boss...he wants to know and he'll make it right for you. :redface:


----------



## powerburn (Jun 26, 2007)

i have also gotten alot of bad bait from there too....not the freshest of bunker


----------



## c-villefisherr (Nov 23, 2009)

I weighed in 3 citation catfish last summer there. They didn't seem to be rude


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

ive really never had a problem with them. only thing i hate is that their bloodworms are hit or miss. i picked up a bag yesterday and they were horrible, small and half dead.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Thats considered a problem*

Thats a problem unless you like dead small worms


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i try to stay away from there, the worms suck, they dont carry peelers. the only thing i will buy are some saltwater flys they have a good selection


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

Give away some dead baite is not service , to me good service is when you treat all customers with courtesy because they give life to your business and when you did that you have them for life each one tell the other 
Basically most customers want to feel they are special and that is why customers will drive out of their way at times to shop at your place of business :fishing:


----------



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

They are way over-rated and only have business because they are on the main drag to the shore and open early. Yes they are rude. I hate having to drop them a cent. I say get your bait the day before at a respectable establishment that has good bait that is not over priced. A couple weeks back I bought bloodworms from them, only had 9 in the bag and only 3 of which were longer than my middle finger. I know many people will say that Mike's bait package's them, but they still sell them as a dozen, so they should ensure that there is actually a dozen per package. Last time buying bait from them, I'll take the time and effort to drive to Tocherman's in Baltimore City and get a real dozen of fat, large blood worms hand picked for each customer. Experience quality and quantity that they have to offer and make the decision for yourself.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

no need to go that far, Warrens bait box on 648 in glen burnie or fishbones in pasadena also cobie marine on ft samllwood rd have decent bws


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*cheverly sports best worms period*

always big he always shows you what your getting also sonny gives a crapp about your bussiness


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*ServernaparkfishH*

You experience that rude behavior from angler staff I agree with you get all you need beforehand ,they will not get any $s from me 
For some reasons you need baite on your way down the gas station beside WaWa and the 7 eleven off exit 29 b on the other side sell live baite :fishing:


----------



## rockrunner (Dec 11, 2009)

*Anglers Service Problem/Solution*

I'm retired but I've worked at Anglers part time (now down to about a day a week) for the last eight years and I can tell you for certain that Charlie (the owner) and his son (Mike) and almost every employee there is totally dedicated to providing great customer service. I've seen cranky employees come (and quickly go), some retail sales people burn out fast but bad attitudes are not tolerated at the store. If you have had a poor service, a bad attitude experience or received an unacceptable product ask for Charlie or Mike or call them (one of them is almost always there) and explain the situation - I guarantee it will be rectified asap - they know that the future of their family's sport store depends on the relationship with their customers.


----------



## mwheatley (Jul 7, 2010)

I went to anglers for the first time on friday night on my way out to Assateague. I thought they were fantastic, the gentleman that helped me out was informative and honest (he didn't try to sell me to much bait). I will for sure be buying from them in the future.


----------

